# Too close for comfort!



## JustJazzie (Jul 19, 2015)

I was struck with a brief moment of bravery yesterday, when my lens was less than 3 inches away from this little guy. Luckily he was very buzz-y and didn't seem to notice me. ;-) 

My aperture was already f14, but I still wish I had a bit more DOF. Or maybe my DOF is okay, and I should have focused on the fuzz and not the wings?
Critique welcome!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 19, 2015)

I always have issues with macro focusing ... probably because I don't practice enough ... 
The focus looks ok, if the bee's head was up I would naturally want that the focus point.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 19, 2015)

Focus looks good to me, and no need to worry about those bees- they won't sting you. It's the wasps you gotta look out for


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 19, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Focus looks good to me, and no need to worry about those bees-


Now you're giving me flashbacks....."never mind the nest over the door dear" my mother said..... "Everyone else got in the house without getting stung....it'll be okay" she said......

Was. Not. Okay. ;-)


----------



## emmarice22 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow great picture..... i agree that if the bees head was up that would have been the natural focusing point but second choice of the wings has worked really well. Love the colour and slight blurring to the edges.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 19, 2015)

emmarice22 said:


> Wow great picture..... i agree that if the bees head was up that would have been the natural focusing point but second choice of the wings has worked really well. Love the colour and slight blurring to the edges.


Thanks! I was waiting for a head shot, but he didn't give it to me and I felt I had tempted fate enough so I didn't try any longer. ;-)


----------



## emmarice22 (Jul 19, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> emmarice22 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow great picture..... i agree that if the bees head was up that would have been the natural focusing point but second choice of the wings has worked really well. Love the colour and slight blurring to the edges.
> ...





thats the problem with nature... you never know just when is the right time and you have to be soooo patient lol


----------

